# Video goldmine for training & more



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just came across a huge assortment of videos on training, grooming (expressing anal glands), making homemade chicken strips, potty training and much more.

This link will take you to a video on teaching a dog to heel, but over to the right, you will see a bunch of videos on other topics that may be of interest to you.

I am short on time today, but if you get a chance to browse, can you come back and post a link to any videos that you found to be very informative so others can view them easily? So far I've only viewed the heel video and it was really positive and well done.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just found the index of topics for all the videos on pets:

How to Groom a Cat (15 videos) 
How to Train a Cat (14 videos) 
*How to Groom a Dog (14 videos) *
*Tips on Pet Care and Vacation Sitting (16 videos) *
*Basic Dog Training Techniques (19 videos*) 
*Basic Dog Obedience Training Myths & Tips (16 videos) *
Healthy Kitten Food (6 videos) 
How to Groom Long Haired Cats (13 videos) 
How to Groom a Cat (15 videos) 
*How to Groom a Dog (12 videos)* 
*How to Groom Long-Haired Dogs (14 videos) *
How to Buy Aquarium Fish (15 videos) 
*How to Train your Dog to Hunt Birds (15 videos) * (Probably not for most of us. )
How to Care for Exotic Pets (15 videos) 
How to Care for Corn Snakes (15 videos) 
How to Care for Land Hermit Crabs (14 videos) 
*Emergency Dog Health Care (15 videos)*
How to Breed Cats (15 videos) 
How to Care for a Kitten (14 videos) 
Emergency Cat Health Care (15 videos) 
How to Give Pills to a Cat (15 videos) 
Exercise for Cats (12 videos) 
How to Travel with a Cat (13 videos) 
How to Keep Your Cat Healthy (15 videos) 
Cat Dental Health & Tooth Care (15 videos) 
*Tick & Flea Control for Your Pet (15 videos) *
First Aid For Cats (15 videos) 
How to Care for Chickens (5 videos) 
*Flea & Tick Control (15 videos) *
*How to Teach your Dog to Come on Command (15 videos) * _I definitely want to review these!_
*How to Make a Dog Stay (15 videos)* 
*How to Travel with your Dog (15 videos) *
*How to Make Dog Food (16 videos)* 
*How to House Train a Dog (14 videos) *
*How to Clean Dog Teeth (15 videos) *
*How to Buy Dog & Puppy Toys (15 videos) *
*How to Train Puppies (15 videos) *
*How to Walk your Dog (15 videos) *
*How to Train a Show Dog for the Show Ring (15 videos)* 
*How to Train your Dog (15 videos) *
*Walking Your Dog in the Woods (15 videos) *
*How to Train Dogs Not to Jump on People (15 videos) * _Probably another fabulous category for all of us!_
*How to Train your Dog for a Rally O Show (15 videos) *
*Long Haired Dog Grooming Instructions (20 videos) *
*How to Care for Geriatric Dogs (16 videos) *
*Dog First Aid (17 videos) *
*Long Haired Dog Grooming Tools (22 videos) *
*How to Care for Multiple Dogs (15 videos) * _MHS help _
*Agility Training for Dogs (14 videos) *
Emergency Ferret Care (15 videos) 
How to Care for Ferrets (15 videos) 
How to Buy the Best Ferret toys (15 videos) 
Caring for Ferrets: Traveling Tips (15 videos) 
*How to Train & Groom Show Dogs (15 videos) *
*How to Make a Coat for a Dog (16 videos) *
Facts About Opossums (9 videos) 
How to Breed and Train Homing Pigeons (29 videos) 
*Dog Yoga Poses & Positions (15 videos) *
How to Set Up Saltwater & Freshwater Aquariums (15 videos) 
*Dog Training Tips (12 videos) *
Wheaten Terriers: How to Teach Your Dog: Obedience Training Tips & Tricks (6 videos) 
*How to Train Difficult Dogs (8 videos) *
How to Train a Beagle (6 videos) 
Yorkies: How to Teach Your Dog: Obedience Training Tips for Yorkshire Terriers (4 videos) 
Cycling Lessons For Beginners (4 videos) 
How to Train a Poodle (6 videos) 
*How to Train Small Dogs (6 videos)* 
How to Train a Rottweiler (7 videos) 
How to Train a Husky (6 videos) 
How to Train a Labrador (6 videos) 
How to Train an Italian Setter (6 videos) 
*How to Train Puppies (15 videos) *
*How to Train Your Dog (22 videos) *
How to Train a Boxer Puppy (5 videos) 
How to Train a Golden Retriever (5 videos) 
How to Train German Shepherds (4 videos) 
How to Train a Schutzhund (17 videos) 
Tips for Buying a Horse (10 videos) 
*How to Train a Drug Dog (10 videos) *
How to Feed Poisonous Dart Frogs (15 videos) 
How To Care for Poison Dart Tadpoles (16 videos) 
How to Choose a Boer Show Goat (10 videos) 
*How to Travel with a Dog (15 videos) *
How to Care for Pet Mice (18 videos) 
How to Care for Lovebirds (19 videos) 
How to Care For a Ferret (15 videos) 
How to Take Care of a Pet Rabbit (15 videos) 
*How to Care for a Puppy (13 videos) *
How to Choose a Pet Bird (16 videos) 
How to Care for Syrian Hamsters (15 videos) 
How to Care for a Guinea Pig (15 videos) 
How to Care for a Pet Snake (14 videos) 
How to Care for Turtles (15 videos) 
How to Adopt a Dog from the Pound (16 videos) 
*How to Housebreak a Puppy (14 videos) *
*How to Teach an Old Dog New Tricks (16 videos) *

Some of the breed specific videos probably have a lot of great advice in them, like the Rottwieler video I linked above for training to heel.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow Kimberly!!! this is a great site!!!! I just watched the "how to express anal glands" video LOL. maybe we should just slightly damage some other body part of yours so you can keep giving us this great info. and of course yakkin. 

Just kidding- hope you are healing nicely- but we will miss you being around so often when you are up and running.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW! That's a great selection of helpful topics. I wish I would've found that when I was trying to figure out "puppyhood". lol

Thanks..I am sending the link to Christy , and I am checking out several myself.

Kara


----------

